
Cool It, Krugman - ikeboy
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/01/review-paul-krugman-arguing-with-zombies/603052/
======
bill_rr
I knew nothing about Krugman before reading this piece, which I enjoyed, but
in general I'd rather hear perspectives from people who are in the action,
rather than just studying things from the outside. Plus, ranting and
moralizing aren't good looks.

View my comment on Readup: [https://readup.com/comments/the-atlantic/cool-it-
krugman/zjv...](https://readup.com/comments/the-atlantic/cool-it-
krugman/zjvLMz)

------
ghastmaster
You can listen to opposite opinions and critique of Krugman by Robert Murphy
and Tom Woods at [https://contrakrugman.com/](https://contrakrugman.com/)

------
allears
Krugman is a brilliant and articulate man. If he lumps all conservatives
together in order to demonize them, it's small potatoes compared to the
barrage of insults and disinformation directed by conservatives towards
liberals. Is this article a case of "it's only bad when Democrats do it?"

